# Knives



## ronb172 (Mar 16, 2011)

Are expats allowed to carry knives in Mx? I'm a gun owner and realize I can't take my guns with me, but was wondering about straight and folding knives.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Since half the country seems to walk around with machetes in plane sight I carry one in my car also in plane sight, I also have a fish fillet knife and a Swiss Army knife on my belt...maybe in your pocket may be a no no....


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

My understanding, after talking to a couple police and military guys, is that bayonets and swords are illegal to carry on you, and any other type of knife which has a working purpose, such a a machete which can cut grass/small trees, is legal until it is used for an illegal purpose such as violence.

I got scolded once for carrying a large knife on me when I passed a checkpoint. Its real use was that I just cut the rope that held down my tarp and got tangled in my trailer tire. From my conversations later on, I learned that the big point of it was that the knife was shown to be a tool, and not a weapon, and thats why I got waved along.

I have heard not to carry a machete in the car with you unless it is in a holster, that the transitos will make trouble out of it.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

My machete and filet knifes are in sheaths, holsters are for guns............


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> My machete and filet knifes are in sheaths, holsters are for guns............


That would be the word... . I was going to put 'holder', but knew that was wrong and my next closest brain-freeze guess was 'holster'.


----------



## ronb172 (Mar 16, 2011)

I knew what you meant and I appreciate the reply. I have brain freezes all the time. That's why we want to move to Merida. I hear it gets warm there......lol


----------



## m55vette (May 21, 2010)

Hope knives are OK, I collect single blade folders, I have over 50 of them, carry my cash on the clip... I am looking forward to collecting more in Mexico!


----------



## Lsanchez124 (Apr 27, 2011)

What about kitchen knives For professional cooking, can you bring them into Mexico (by airplane)?


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

Lsanchez124 said:


> What about kitchen knives For professional cooking, can you bring them into Mexico (by airplane)?


Checked in your bag yes..carry on...no


----------



## Lsanchez124 (Apr 27, 2011)

Great  thanks


----------



## DenverDuck (Apr 28, 2011)

How about airguns... I've got a .177 co2

Are those OK in Mexico?


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

DenverDuck said:


> How about airguns... I've got a .177 co2
> 
> Are those OK in Mexico?


you can buy airguns here but I have never seen the CO2 versions...only the pump. I dont think you can bring them in from what I have heard. I dont think I would want to seen carrying one around here either.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I was very surprised to see a large display of airguns, pistols & rifles, in the San Miguel Mega Supermercado. Person was working with a clerk and all under lock & key so I didn't look into how operate but expect at least the pistols CO2.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

conklinwh said:


> I was very surprised to see a large display of airguns, pistols & rifles, in the San Miguel Mega Supermercado. Person was working with a clerk and all under lock & key so I didn't look into how operate but expect at least the pistols CO2.


The pistols may be CO2 but not like in the US. They may be a little less powerful. I know the ammo/pellets are a different calibre. I did some sluething the last week and found a whole array of possibilities.

Still not sure if you can bring a US pellet gun across the boarder, but there are some really nice options here in MTY and I suppose in all of Mexico. Here in MTY there is an outdoor camping and survival store that sells 17 different kinds of airguns ranging from 120 USD all the way to 325 USD. Nice stuff.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I went into a mall in Merida last november to a "spy store" and looked at CO2 air pistols that looked just like something out of a James Bond movie,Baretta PPK, 177cal...450 fps 15round clip.....works well.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> I went into a mall in Merida last november to a "spy store" and looked at CO2 air pistols that looked just like something out of a James Bond movie,Baretta PPK, 177cal...450 fps 15round clip.....works well.


The "spy store" is like what we have here in MTY. They did not seem to have the regular pistols that I am used to in the states. The sales guy said that they(mexico) dont carry those...I guess he was wrong. The pistols he did have were James Bond esque but not .177. The ammo had its own "charge" and no need for CO2.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Too funny!!!!!*

Today I visited an antique store in Mexico, on a wall I spotted a Lever Action Winchester Rifle, so I asked how much and the clerk said it works and it is 4000 Pesos, she then said and showed me a working 1918 German Lugar and wanted 7000 Pesos for that, I could not believe it...by the way the Winchester was a Model 1892....I did buy a Model 
1822 French Bayonet ..........






conorkilleen said:


> The "spy store" is like what we have here in MTY. They did not seem to have the regular pistols that I am used to in the states. The sales guy said that they(mexico) dont carry those...I guess he was wrong. The pistols he did have were James Bond esque but not .177. The ammo had its own "charge" and no need for CO2.


----------

